# Sterotypical behaviour



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

One of my young does has recently developed a sort of OCD behaviour. She's jumping up on the mesh of her tank and running upside down in tight circles as fast as she can. Obviously this wil be no good on her feet in the long run, but unfortunately the majority of my cages have mesh lids. 
Going to try changing her cage asap to see whether a new environment might deter her. If not will be trying a cage with wider bar spacing which will make spinning less easy. Has anyone else encountered this? I know circle running can sometimes happen (out of illness/sterotypical behaviours), but couldn't find any documented cases of mice running upsidedown


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I assume you mean she still uses all four paws to hold on, in which case it's not that uncommon. However, what you're describing does sound a bit much. My suggestion would be putting her in a cage with no mesh lid, like you said, otherwise I have no idea. Careful with wider bar spacing. And good luck!
Oh, how old is she? Has she had any litters? I was thinking that if you intend on breeding her anyway, maybe a litter would be a good distraction.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> I assume you mean she still uses all four paws to hold on, in which case it's not that uncommon. However, what you're describing does sound a bit much. My suggestion would be putting her in a cage with no mesh lid, like you said, otherwise I have no idea. Careful with wider bar spacing. And good luck!
> Oh, how old is she? Has she had any litters? I was thinking that if you intend on breeding her anyway, maybe a litter would be a good distraction.


Yes all 4 paws. Wider bar spacing as in 1cm shes got 6mm squares at the moment which seem to make it easy for her to spin 360○. Shes only 8 weeks old so no litters yet. Am slightly concerned that she might pass this on to offspring or cause other mice to mimic this behaviour, but as this is the first time anything like this has cropped up in the line its not a massive worry. I do really want to breed her in the future.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

If you let her raise the babies in a cage without mesh lid, it won't happen  And if she does pass on odd behaviour to her offspring, then my advise would be to close the line there.


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have mesh lids on all my cages and all my mice jump up and run along the mesh at some point but not in circles. I like when they do this as they are active and at least getting exercise. I take them out once a day and let them run around the shed one at a time and they love it and dont seem to mind going back in their cage either.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Should update that this behaviour has stopped since moving her to a RUB. However she has now moved on to another bad behaviour and is pulling all the fur off her cage mates! :| 
Picture of the monster herself lol


----------

